# Did any of you made a negative income after milage deductions in 2014?



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

?


----------



## mauimark (Feb 11, 2015)

Haha, crickets. Most drivers won't admit to taking a loss. The cash that is rolling in NOW is the only thing they see.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm sure I did. I just haven't filed taxes yet.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Drivers that started before the fall of 2014 may have had a positive taxable income for the past year. They may have been making money then when the rates were roughly 60-80% higher than they are now.

However, at the current per mile and per minute rates, no need to worry about taxes for next year.... (except may be some very unique markets like NYC)


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Started in August, showed a profit, not much though.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Turbo Tax sez I made $900.00 taxable income after mileage deduction on $38,000 in total fares....


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I reported a loss resulting in no taxes being paid driving uBER..


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

I could imagine what Randy owes in taxes since he's driven about 175,000 miles last year and grossed about $395,000 in fares, in Indianapolis alone.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

I will show a loss this year. I had lots of startup expenses to start doing Uber.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> I will show a loss this year. I had lots of startup expenses to start doing Uber.


I reported a loss and paid $0 

Uber on!


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> I reported a loss and paid $0
> 
> Uber on!


Trust me....that comment was more of one of these.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> Trust me....that comment was more of one of these.


...I know


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I profited $103 on $5200 in net fares!


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Great opportunity. I not going to lose my food stamps! PS: now I'm eligible to file a 501c3 as a not for profit charity for private equity billionaires . . .


----------

